# موضوع هام لكل فتاه ...ارجوا المشاركه من الجميع ...



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع بإختصار

جه في بالي امبارح وحبيت نتكلم فيه 


لو حبيتي واحد وهو كمان حبك قوي وبعد فتره 
صارحك وقالك انه بيشرب كحول ( بيره )
وكمان ساعات مش باستمرار
بيشرب ( سجاير محشيشه  .... .............)

طبعا فاهمين قصدي








1- ايه هيكون رد فعلك وانتي شايفه انه حد كويس في تعامله معاكي
وانه بيحبك بجد والا ماكنش صارحك من الاول  ؟

2- تفتكري هتقدري تغيري منه وتخليه يبطل الحاجات دي ؟

3- شايفه انه هيكون انسان جدير بيكي ويصونك فيما بعد ( الجواز ) ؟

4- ولا لازم تبعدي عنه لانك مش هتتضمني هنا الحياة معاه ( بما اننا معندناش طلاق )؟



*اخر نقطه بقي*

1- ياتري الانسان دا من حقه انه يعيش حياة طبيعيه زي غيره
يرتبط ويتجوز ويكون عنده اطفال ؟

2- ياتري هيكون امين علي اسرته وحياته ويحافظ عليها ؟


الموضوع موجهه للكل
وارجوا المشاركه 


سلام يسوع معاكم

​


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح*
*لا يستطيع أحد غير الطرفين أن يحكم على الآخر*
*كل أحكامنا ونصائحنا ستكون مجرد إجتهادات شخصية عن تجارب سابقة قد لا تنشىء قاعدة أساسية أو معيار للحكم.*
*فى رأيى البسيط والغير ملزم ان الفتاة يجب ان تقرر من خلال معرفتها القريبة للشاب،هل هو من النوع القابل للتغيير وهل يملك قوة الإرادة لذلك وأخيرا هل تملك هى القدرة على التأثير الإيجابى فى شخصيته وتعديلها.*
*قرارات الإرتباط تحتاج صلوات عميقة جدا جدا ووضع الأمر فى يد الرب*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

> 2- تفتكري هتقدري تغيري منه وتخليه يبطل الحاجات دي ؟


 
هحاول بكل طرق طبعا قبل الحواز  

لو مقدرتش هيبقى الحل



> لازم تبعدي عنه لانك مش هتتضمني هنا الحياة معاه ( بما اننا معندناش طلاق )؟


 


> 1- ياتري الانسان دا من حقه انه يعيش حياة طبيعيه زي غيره
> يرتبط ويتجوز ويكون عنده اطفال ؟


 
اكيد من حقه عادى لو قدر يبطل

ولو مبطلش وحابب يرتبط على حسب اللى عايز يرتبط بيها


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 يوليو 2010)

انا على اد معرفتى
ان محدش يقدر يغير اى انسان الا اذا كان التغير من عنده هو
فالو الشاب ده فعلا عايز يتغير من جواه يبقى اساعده الاول يغير نفسه وبعدين نقرر الارتباط


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> *لا يستطيع أحد غير الطرفين أن يحكم على الآخر*
> *كل أحكامنا ونصائحنا ستكون مجرد إجتهادات شخصية عن تجارب سابقة قد لا تنشىء قاعدة أساسية أو معيار للحكم.*
> *فى رأيى البسيط والغير ملزم ان الفتاة يجب ان تقرر من خلال معرفتها القريبة للشاب،هل هو من النوع القابل للتغيير وهل يملك قوة الإرادة لذلك وأخيرا هل تملك هى القدرة على التأثير الإيجابى فى شخصيته وتعديلها.*
> ...



استاذي الغالي
سعيده جدا بتواجدك 
في موضوعي المتواضع

وطبعا انا معاك في الرأي

ان الصلاة العميقة ليها مفعولها الاساسي في المواضيع دي
ولازم تفكر كتيرررررررررررر جدا وتاخد رأي ربنا قبل اي خطوه
وتحط الموضوع علي مذبح قدامه
وتستني الرد عليه

واكيد القرار الاول والاخير للبنت دي
لان دي حياتها وهي ادري باسلوب الشخص دا وشخصيته وفكره

بس دا مش يمنع
اننا نوضح ليها بعض النقط اللي جايز تساعدها في أن تاخد القرار المناسب


مش جايز النصائح دي
تكون بالنسبه ليها صوت من ربنا


وطبعا انا بشكر حضرتك جدا
علي مشاركتك الرائعه


يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هحاول بكل طرق طبعا قبل الحواز
> 
> لو مقدرتش هيبقى الحل
> 
> ...



اكيد طبعا القرار للبنت في الاول والاخر

ميرسي تاسوني علي مشاركتك
اتمني انك تتابعي معانا باقي المشاركات
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انا على اد معرفتى
> ان محدش يقدر يغير اى انسان الا اذا كان التغير من عنده هو
> فالو الشاب ده فعلا عايز يتغير من جواه يبقى اساعده الاول يغير نفسه وبعدين نقرر الارتباط



انا معاكي لازم يكون عنده نيه قويه
انه يتغير ويبني حياه جديده
وخصوصا انه مش مدمن يعني سهل يبطل



طب السؤال 

لو بطل وبقي كويس جدا
تضمني انه بعض الجواز
مش يرجع تاني لاي سبب ما ؟


واحنا عارفين ان في ناس كتير مش كانت بتشرب حاجه قبل الجواز

وبعد كدا بقوا مدمنين


سؤال تاني

ياتري هتعرفي اهلك ولا دي حاجه خاصه بينكم انتوا بس ؟


منتظره ردك 

ورد باقي الاعضاء

وميرسي علي مشاركتك
يا قمري



​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يوليو 2010)

_موضوع جميل جدا يا نيفو يا قمر 

انا رأى لو قابلت شاب كدا 

_ رد فعلى هحاول اخليه يبطلها فيل الجواز لكن لو مبطلهاش يبقى نبعد عن بعض .

_لو بطلها و رجع للكنيسة ممكن اه .

_ اه طبعا من حقة بس لما يتعالج .

_ لو متعالجش معتقدش انو هيكون امين على اسرتة لان كل فلوسة هتروح للحاجات اللى بيتعاطاها .

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على الموضوع الرائع دة يسوع يباركك و يرعاكى يا قمر​_


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

طيب ما تخللى شبكتها منة 

انة يبطل تلك العادات قبل الخطوبة 
طالما جاد بحبها وببناء بيت  جديد 


اعتقد وبدون زعل نيفين 

الطباع التى لن تتغير  قبل الخطوبة استحالة تتغير بعد الزواج 

والزواج عندنا ابدى نيفين لا يصلح المخاطرة فية 
وبمصير اطفال المستقبل كمان 

ولا اية رايك


----------



## youhnna (11 يوليو 2010)

*انا خايف من حاجة بس
ان البيرة والحشيش ربع الاعتراف بس

البيرة مقدور عليها لكن الحشيش دة مشكلة فعلاااااااااااااااا

لو قدرت تعرف مين اصدقائة

طريقة تربيته وسلوك اخوتة ان كان له اخوة

طبيعة شغله وان كان له سهرات خارجية وخلافه

الانسان يرتدى القناع المناسب لكل موقف والشطارة فى كشف ماوراء القناع

الامر الاخر هناك ذكاء يعنى مش معنى اعترف كرم اخلاقى لا ممكن يكون انتى اتجوزتينى وعارفه كدا من الاول

لااستطيع ان احكم جيدا على هذا الشخص هناك خلفيات اخرى من خلالها قد نعرف هل يقيم سلوكه ام لا


اما مثل هذا الشخص يتجوز او لالالالا؟
كثيرون مثله متجوزين وعايشين  والرجل المناسب للمراءة المناسبة ولا اية؟​*


----------



## mora22 (11 يوليو 2010)

معاك يا يوحنا الرجل المناسب للفتاه المناسبه 
بس عايزه اقول ان فى احيانا شاب بيكون كويس بس مش لاقى حد يقربه من ربنا يعنى حسب متعود مع اسرته او اصدقاءه لان فيه اسر مهمله مع ابناءها
بس المهم فيكى انتى كبنت هتقدرى تتقبلى هذا الشى ولا لا اسالى نفسك هقدر اكمل معاه وهو كده 
طيب لو مقدرش يبطل وللاسف ده المتوقع هيكون ايه شعورك 
هو كمان حد صادق ولا مزيف يعنى ممكن يكون فيه امور كتير مخبيها وقالك اللى هيتكشف
كمان هو عايز ايه من جواه عايز يبطل وعنده ارده ولا لا ولا بيمثل قدامك 
يعنى الموضوع محتاج وقت وفى الوقت كل ده بيوضح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا يا نيفو يا قمر
> 
> انا رأى لو قابلت شاب كدا
> 
> ...



وانا معاكي
بس هو مش مدمن حشيش ولا مخدرات
هو لو مثلا بيشرب كل فين وفين
وقالك وعد هابطلها وكدا

السؤال اللي اقصده
انتي هتصدقيه وتفتكري فعلا هو هايقدر يبطل حتي لو مش مدمن

طب لو بطلها فتره كبيره
واتجوزتي ورجع تاني وقتها هتعملي ايه ؟

وميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك ورايك
ومستنيه رجوعك تاني
للرد علي الاسئله دي
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طيب ما تخللى شبكتها منة
> 
> انة يبطل تلك العادات قبل الخطوبة
> طالما جاد بحبها وببناء بيت  جديد
> ...



اولا احب اوضح نقطه بس
ان الموضوع دا عام ومش يخصني
عشان ازعل من اي رد يتقال
مجرد ان الفكره جت في بالي امبارح وحبيت افكر معاكم
مش اكتر

واكيد اي رد مهما كان مش هيزعلني
والا ماكنتش طرحت الموضوع

وهو دا اللي انا قولته في الاول
اننا مش عندنا طلاق


بس اضمن منين انه لو اتغير قبل الخطوبه 
وبقي كويس مش يرجع بعد الجواز
ووقتها مش هينفع اي حل ؟

هانتظر رد حضرتك 
وميرسي كتير علي مشاركتك

​


----------



## christin (11 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد ان الموقف هيكون صعب بس لو اتعالج وبطل الحاجات دي افتكر انه هيكون مناسب مع ان في كتير بيرجعوا للشرب والسجاير بعد ما يتعالجوا منها . 
واكيد من حقه انه يعيش زي غيرة ويتجوز بس من المعروف ان حياتهم بتبقى صعبه وخصوصا لو كان ادمانه اقوى منه . افتكر اني لو لقى مساعده وقرب من ربنا هينسى الحاجات دي.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اولا احب اوضح نقطه بس
> 
> ان الموضوع دا عام ومش يخصني
> عشان ازعل من اي رد يتقال
> ...


 

:download:


بصى نيفين لو اتغير تغير حقيقى 

يبقى دة من ربنا 
ولازم علاقتة الروحية تنتظم 
مش هكلكع كلام كبير 

انما 
صلاتة    انجيلة       اعترافة ومناولتة 

ارتباط الانسان بحدية مع  ربنا 
واب اعتراف روحانى 
يضمن عدم عودتة لما كان علية 


وصلوات الانسانة اللى هترتبط بية 
بصى نيفين 

الصلاة قوة جبارة جدا  جدا 

صدقينى وعن تجربة 

الصلاة تغير امور رهيبة 
بس احنا اللى مش بنستغل تلك القوة الجبارة


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الموضوع بإختصار
> 
> جه في بالي امبارح وحبيت نتكلم فيه
> 
> ...



واخيرا وليس اخرا اختى العزيزة
لا تنخدعى بالاقاويل المعسولة بأسم الحب فأن لم يكن مبنى على اسس سليمة فهو حب واهى وتأكدى ان من لا يملك ارادة لا يستطيع ان يعطى غير الكلام وستظهر حقيقتة عاجلا او اجلا ولكن سيكون بعد فوات الاوان حيث لا جدوى من الندم
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> وانا معاكي
> بس هو مش مدمن حشيش ولا مخدرات
> هو لو مثلا بيشرب كل فين وفين
> وقالك وعد هابطلها وكدا
> ...



_عند الانبا بولا على طوووول ههههههه 

لاء بصى يت نيفو انا من الاول مش هرتبط بيه لانه ذى ما قلتى نفترض 1 من المليون هيرجعلها و 

رجعلها حسب سؤلك و كلامك .

بس لو رجع و سألنا اصحابوا و الكنيسة و كدا انو مش رجع تانى خلاص و اتأكدنا 

و ميرسى يا حبى​_


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2010)

من رأيى إنها ح تبقى مجازفة كبيرة لو إرتبطت بيه
عشان أى حاجة ح تحصل بعد الجواز زى مثلا ضرب أو شتيمة أو....الخ
ح يرد و يقول إنتى كنتى عارفة كل حاجة قبل الزواج أنا كنت صريح معاكى و قولتلك

الإنسان لما بيعمل الغلط دائما يبرر نفسه يعنى مثلا يقول أصلى بابا كان مسافر على طول و ماما بتشتغل ف ماحدش فاضيلى ..............ح أعمل إيه قمت جربت الحاجات ديه (تبرير)

و طبعا ممكن تحصل أى حاجة بعد الجواز .........أقصد أى مشكلة ........ يقوم يبرر نفسه تانى و يرجع للحشيش

السؤال اللى لازم يتسأل ..........ليه هو راح للحشيش 
الحشيش رائحته مش حلوة و كمان مضر و بيسبب أمراض كتير .................يبقى إيه السبب ؟ مش إيه التبرير ؟
لازم البنت تعرف كويس إن الشباب بيروح للحشيش و البانجو عشان يحسن قدراته الجنسية و طبعا لما بينتهى من الحشيش بيرجع تانى لقدراته الطبيعية 
هنا السؤال ليه بيحسن قدراته الجنسية فى الوقت اللى هو مش متجوز فيه ؟ هل هو زانى ؟

من ناحية إن هل هو من حقه يتزوج و ينجب ؟
الاجابة من حقه 
لكن لازم الأول يبطل البلاوى الل بياخدها و الصدقات اللى مصادقها و يبطل يبرر نفسه قبل ما يخطب أو يتعرف على بنت أصلا

نصيحة لكل بنت 
أوعى ييجى شاب يقولك أنا مستعد أتغير عشانك 
ما فيش حاجة إسمها عشانك 
فيه حاجة إسمها عشان أنا عايز أتجوز البنت ديه لازم أبطل البلاوى ديه قبل ما أتعرف عليها و أتجوزها و لو ما حصلش نصيب لا يمكن أرجع للخطأ تانى

أوعى تخلى نفسك بديلة للحشيش 
دا رأيى الخاص


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *انا خايف من حاجة بس
> ان البيرة والحشيش ربع الاعتراف بس
> 
> البيرة مقدور عليها لكن الحشيش دة مشكلة فعلاااااااااااااااا
> ...



راي حضرتك صح
وطبعا في ناس كتير كدا
بس الحياة اكيد صعبه علي زوجتهم واولادهم
واكيد انهم تعبانين جداااااااااا معاه
لانه اكيد هيكون شخص غير سوي معاهم 
واسلوبه وخلافه .......


اشكرك استاذ يوحنا علي مشاركتك الرائعه
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## dodoz (12 يوليو 2010)

_انا رأى انه لو مش مقتنع انه لازم يبطل الحاجات ديه _
_يبقى هى لاوم تقنعه ان الحاجات ديه غلط _
_وتخليه يحاول يبطلها مرة واتنين وعشرة لغايت ما يبطلها_
_وتصلى كتييييييييير قوووووووووى _
_وتشوف لو هو مصمم برضه_
_يبقى تسيبه بس لازم تصلى _
_برده كتيييير قبل ما تاخد القرار ده_
_لان القرار ده صعب جداااا_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> معاك يا يوحنا الرجل المناسب للفتاه المناسبه
> بس عايزه اقول ان فى احيانا شاب بيكون كويس بس مش لاقى حد يقربه من ربنا يعنى حسب متعود مع اسرته او اصدقاءه لان فيه اسر مهمله مع ابناءها
> بس المهم فيكى انتى كبنت هتقدرى تتقبلى هذا الشى ولا لا اسالى نفسك هقدر اكمل معاه وهو كده
> طيب لو مقدرش يبطل وللاسف ده المتوقع هيكون ايه شعورك
> ...



ميرسي يا مورا علي مشاركتك
واكيد انتي عندك حق طبعا

حبيبتي احب اوضح نقطه بس
الموضوع مش خاص بيا

والمهم ان البنت تفكر صح وتاخد القرار المناسب
لان بناءا علي قرارها دا لتعيش سعيده لتعيش تعبانه طول عمرها
ووقتها مش هاتنفع كلمه ياريت كنت ...........

وميرسي يا مورا علي مشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويفرحك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يوليو 2010)

انا راى وخاصة لا يوجد عندنا طلاق البعد عنه افضل


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

> صارحك وقالك انه بيشرب كحول ( بيره )
> وكمان ساعات مش باستمرار
> بيشرب ( سجاير محشيشه .... .............)


*انا حعلق تعليق بسيط ولى رجعة تانى للموضوع
اولا هو اعترف صارحها من نفسو اذا فى امل لرجوعو عن الشرب
ثانيا لو على البيرة والحشيش بالذات فمن السهل تبطيلهم
هى بقى لو بتحبو سهل انها تخلية يبطل اى شئ
شكرا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2010)

christin قال:


> اعتقد ان الموقف هيكون صعب بس لو اتعالج وبطل الحاجات دي افتكر انه هيكون مناسب مع ان في كتير بيرجعوا للشرب والسجاير بعد ما يتعالجوا منها .
> واكيد من حقه انه يعيش زي غيرة ويتجوز بس من المعروف ان حياتهم بتبقى صعبه وخصوصا لو كان ادمانه اقوى منه . افتكر اني لو لقى مساعده وقرب من ربنا هينسى الحاجات دي.




اولا بعتذر علي التاخير في الرد

اكيد انا معاكي طبعا
انه موقف صعب جدا
بس احنا طبعا عارفين انه مفيش
شئ صعب عندنا كمسيحين
كل شئ مستطاع
يعني هو محتاج صلاه وجهاد مع نفسه واكيد لو البنت دي بتحبه
هتساعده علي دا ولو هو بيحبها فعلا هايستجيب ليها
عشان نفسه قبلها كمان

ومبرسي كتير لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمره
يسوع بيارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> بصى نيفين لو اتغير تغير حقيقى
> ...



اكيد انا معاكي في كل دا
وطبعا الصلاه ليها مفعول جبار جدا
وانا واثقه في دا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ويسوع قادر يغير الانسان في لحظه


ميرسي يا اسماشيل 
علي مشاركتك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2010)

*
الموضوع بإختصار

جه في بالي امبارح وحبيت نتكلم فيه 


لو حبيتي واحد وهو كمان حبك قوي وبعد فتره 
صارحك وقالك انه بيشرب كحول ( بيره )
وكمان ساعات مش باستمرار
بيشرب ( سجاير محشيشه  .... .............)

طبعا فاهمين قصدي

بأختصار شديد 
صاحب كأس ودخان ذو نكهة خاصة فصاحبة الشيطان
غير أمين على نفسة مسلوب الارادة فكيف يكون امينا على غيرة
وبالتالى حتى لو وعد فوعدة مشكوك فية لانة عبدا وليس حرا


دا كلام محدش يختلف عليه
 





1- ايه هيكون رد فعلك وانتي شايفه انه حد كويس في تعامله معاكي
وانه بيحبك بجد والا ماكنش صارحك من الاول  ؟

الحب يا انستى ليس قولا وانما فعلا والفعل مطالب  بأرادة حرة 
وصاحب الارادة الحرة لا يصح ان يكون عبدا لاى شىء

الانسان بطبعه ضعيف
جايز بقوه الحب وطبعا فعله مش قصدي الكلام
اني هاعمل واسوي وخلاص
يتغير وربنا قادر علي كل شئ
 
2- تفتكري هتقدري تغيري منه وتخليه يبطل الحاجات دي ؟

يتغير الانسان عندما تكون له ارادة نابعة من داخلة  وليس بتأثير خارجى حتى لو كان ادعاءا بالحب

اكيد طبعا لازم يكون نابع من جواه
 والحب لواحده مش كفيل انه يغير حد
اكيد لو مش عنده ارداه هيرجع تاني 
زي ما كان واكتر
 
3- شايفه انه هيكون انسان جدير بيكي ويصونك فيما بعد ( الجواز ) ؟

بالله عليكى من لم يستطيع ان يصون نفسة فكيف يصون  الاخرين ؟!

انا طبعا معاك في رأيك
والا ماكنتش طرحت السؤال
 
4- ولا لازم تبعدي عنه لانك مش هتتضمني هنا الحياة معاه ( بما اننا معندناش  طلاق )؟

باى باى يا صاحبى لك كأسك ودخانك الاسود اما انا  فحياتى مع المسيح تكون افضل

صح الصح
صعب نجمع الظلمه مع النور
 

اخر نقطه بقي

1- ياتري الانسان دا من حقه انه يعيش حياة طبيعيه زي غيره
يرتبط ويتجوز ويكون عنده اطفال ؟

من حقة لو استطاع ان يرجع ارادتة المسلوبة ليس من اجل  احد وانما من اجل نفسة اولا

وانا معاك طبعا
لان حياته اهم
واللي مش بيخاف علي نفسه
مستحيل هايخاف علي غيره
حتي لو بيحبه
لانه ماعرفش يحب نفسه
اصلا
يبقي حبه لغيره دا مجرد كلام ووهم
 
2- ياتري هيكون امين علي اسرته وحياته ويحافظ عليها ؟

من لم يكن امينا على نفسة فهو غير جدير بالاحتفاظ  بالاخرين
 

الموضوع موجهه للكل
وارجوا المشاركه 


سلام يسوع معاكم

​* 









واخيرا وليس  اخرا اختى العزيزة
لا تنخدعى بالاقاويل المعسولة بأسم الحب فأن لم يكن مبنى على اسس سليمة فهو  حب واهى وتأكدى ان من لا يملك ارادة لا يستطيع ان يعطى غير الكلام وستظهر  حقيقتة عاجلا او اجلا ولكن سيكون بعد فوات الاوان حيث لا جدوى من الندم
ودمتى بود



وليم تل
اوافقك الراي تمام في هذا
الانسان اللي مش قادر يحب نفسه ويحافظ عليها
صعب جدا انه يحب غيره ويصونه ويخاف عليه
صعب انه يعيش حياه صح ويكون اسره يكون هو راسها
لانه وقتها هايكون فاقد للاهليه دي

وزي ما انجلينا بيقول
حاكم نفسه خير من حاكم مدينه

ميرسي قووووووي 
لمشاركتك الجميله والمفيده استاذي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _عند الانبا بولا على طوووول ههههههه
> 
> لاء بصى يت نيفو انا من الاول مش هرتبط بيه لانه ذى ما قلتى نفترض 1 من المليون هيرجعلها و
> 
> ...



بصي يا قمره
محدش هايقدر يفيد في الدنيا دي كلها
لو سالتي عليه
محدش هايقولك انه وحش
واكيد واحد زي دا  مش بيروح كنيسه
ولا ليه اصحاب منها عشان تبقي واثقه في رايهم

الموضوع دا هايكون بينك وبينه 
وتقربيا كدا
هيكون صعب انه تكشفي الشخص دا فتره الخطوبه او قبلها لو قالك انه بطل

لانه جايز جدا يعملها وبعد كدا يرجع 
وقتها صعب انك تقولي تلت التلاته كام

وربنا يبعد اي شر عن اولاده

وميرسي ياق مره لمتابعتك وردك 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

​   1- ايه هيكون رد فعلك وانتي شايفه انه حد كويس في تعامله معاكي
وانه بيحبك بجد والا ماكنش صارحك من الاول  ؟
حكمل معاة زى ما قلتلك و ححاول اخلية يبطل 

2- تفتكري هتقدري تغيري منه وتخليه يبطل الحاجات دي ؟
لو هو بيحبنى حيبطل و يقدر معزتى عندة 
حقولة الحب مش كلام 
مش انت بتحبنى خلاص يبقة اثبتلى دا 

 3- شايفه انه هيكون انسان جدير بيكي ويصونك فيما بعد ( الجواز ) ؟
اكيد لو بطل حيبقة كدا 
لكن لو مبطلش يبقة اكيد لا 
لان اللى بيشربوا حشيش بيبان عليهم 
بتلاقى تحت عنية سواد جامد 
وحتى فى طريقة كلامهم

 
4- ولا لازم تبعدي عنه لانك مش هتتضمني هنا الحياة معاه ( بما اننا معندناش طلاق )؟
اكيد لو مببطلش لازم ابعد عنة 
دا تحديد مصير مش لعب عيال 
 

*اخر نقطه بقي*

1- ياتري الانسان دا من حقه انه يعيش حياة طبيعيه زي غيره
يرتبط ويتجوز ويكون عنده اطفال ؟
اكيد طبعا 
و لو محصلش نصيب بينكم اكيد حيلاقى بنت من نفس سلوكة و تستحملة على كدا و يتجوزوا بس ربنا يستر م اللى حيحصل بعد الجواز 
 
2- ياتري هيكون امين علي اسرته وحياته ويحافظ عليها ؟
اكيد لا 
هو حيبقة عاوز بس مش ححيعرف


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> من رأيى إنها ح تبقى مجازفة كبيرة لو إرتبطت بيه
> عشان أى حاجة ح تحصل بعد الجواز زى مثلا ضرب أو شتيمة أو....الخ
> ح يرد و يقول إنتى كنتى عارفة كل حاجة قبل الزواج أنا كنت صريح معاكى و قولتلك
> 
> ...



وانا معاكي وبضم صوتي لصوتك في النصحيه دي
الشخص اللي مش عرف يحب نفسه ويصونها ويحافظ عليها
صعب جدا انه يحب  غيره ويخاف عليه ويصونه
محدش بيتغير عشان حد 
لازم يتغير عشان نفسه الاول وبعد كدا عشان غيره


وميرسي كتير ايريني علي مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
يسوع يرعاكي
​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 أغسطس 2010)

بجد موضوع مهم وعجبانى جداااااااااااا اخر نقطه..هو مش هيحافز على عيلته..ولا اسرته..وهيكون فاشل فى تربية اولاده.,الموضوع يستحق تقييم ي يفين ربنا يباركك.


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _انا رأى انه لو مش مقتنع انه لازم يبطل الحاجات ديه _
> 
> _يبقى هى لاوم تقنعه ان الحاجات ديه غلط _
> _وتخليه يحاول يبطلها مرة واتنين وعشرة لغايت ما يبطلها_
> ...


 

اولا بعتذر علي التاخير في الرد

بس بصراحه انا نسيت الموضوع
الزهايمر بقي والشن
هههههههههههه
اسفه للجميع


وميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك
وطبعا اهم شئ الصلاه لانها قويه جدا
ودايما ربنا بيرشد فيها الانسان

اسعدني تواجدك ورايك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا راى وخاصة لا يوجد عندنا طلاق البعد عنه افضل


 

اشكرك استاذي للمشاركه
كم يسعدني تواجدك العطر​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2010)

*احلى حاجه ان الواد ده دماغه عاليه ، بيره وحشيش :new6:

بصى يا نيفين

انتى بتقولى ان الشاب ده مش بيشربهم على طول لو صاحبة الموضوع متأكده انو مش بيشربهم على طول

تأكدى ان الموضوع سهل اؤى يبعد عنهم (حتى لو بيشربهم على طول)
لأن البيره والحشيش مش أدمان بالدرجه اللى الناس متخيلاها 

البيره دى عاديه جدا وبنات كتيير بتشربها ونساء متزوجات كتيير بتشربها الموضوع ابسط مما نتخيل

لان اصلا البيره بتعتبر احد حالات علاج لامراض ما
ام الحشيش فهو يعتبر ادمان ولكن ادمانه ليس كما نتخيل فهو سهل الاقلاع عنه

نصيحتى لهذه الفتاه ان تدرس اخلاقه جيدا فليس معنى انه يشرب هذه المواد ان اخلاقه منحله فهذا تفكير رجعى بحت (من وجهة نظرى )
من السهل الاقلاع عن شرب هذه المواد ومن السهل اقناعه بتركها اذا كان يوجد حب 
ولكن على الفتاه الا تضع الشاب فى اختياران احدهما هى والاخر هذه المواد


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا حعلق تعليق بسيط ولى رجعة تانى للموضوع*
> 
> *اولا هو اعترف صارحها من نفسو اذا فى امل لرجوعو عن الشرب*
> *ثانيا لو على البيرة والحشيش بالذات فمن السهل تبطيلهم*
> ...


 

انا معاك في نقطه انه صراحه
بس تفتكر ان دي تكفي
مش جايز يكون مخبي حاجات اكتر
وهو صارحها بالشئ السهل
اللي يقدر انه يعمله ويبطله


اكيد الحب بيعمل المستحيل
بس مش في كل الحالات 


وهاستني مشاركتك تاني
ميرسي يا سوني​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> 1- ايه هيكون رد فعلك وانتي شايفه انه حد كويس في تعامله معاكي
> وانه بيحبك بجد والا ماكنش صارحك من الاول ؟
> حكمل معاة زى ما قلتلك و ححاول اخلية يبطل
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك
طبعا الحياة مش بتقف علي حد
واكيد هيلاقي حد يفهمه ويكمل معاه ويساعده
وهي كمان هتلاقي الشخص اللي بتتمناه

وربنا يفرح الجميع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> بجد موضوع مهم وعجبانى جداااااااااااا اخر نقطه..هو مش هيحافز على عيلته..ولا اسرته..وهيكون فاشل فى تربية اولاده.,الموضوع يستحق تقييم ي يفين ربنا يباركك.


 

ميرسي يا دودو
لانك فكرتني بالموضوع 
بامانه كنت نسيت اني عملته
هههههههههههههههههههه

وميرسي علي مشاركتك ورايك يا جميل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *احلى حاجه ان الواد ده دماغه عاليه ، بيره وحشيش :new6:*
> 
> *الشباب اكتر دماغ يا باشا*
> *مش كلهم عشان مش اضرب*​
> ...


 
طبعا صعب تحط نفسها في اختيار زي دا
الموضوع مش مستاهل كدا
الموضوع عايز حكمه من الفتاه وصلاه عميقه ان ربنا يرشدها للصالح
وانه كمان يساعد الشاب دا علي انه يبطل

الموضوع مش صعب علي الشاب لو عنده قوة اراده 
وانه يقدر يبطل

ومش سهل علي البنت
لان الجواز عندنا مش ينفع فيه اي تهاون
لازم تفكر كويس جدا
دي حياة وهتكون من خلالها اسره
لازم يكون الطرفين علي قد المسئوليه فيها


وميرسي كتير يا مينا
اسعدني توجداك
ومشاركتك الرائعه​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2010)

> لو حبيتي واحد وهو كمان حبك قوي وبعد فتره
> صارحك وقالك انه بيشرب كحول ( بيره )
> وكمان ساعات مش باستمرار
> بيشرب ( سجاير محشيشه .... .............)
> ...




الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا بأمانه


وأعرف ناس متزوجين والزوج أدمن بعد الزواج والأنجاب

ومهما يعالج يرجع تانى ,ومستقبله أصبح فى خطر


شكرا للموضوع الجميل الرب يباركك​​


----------



## ميدو رورو (16 أغسطس 2010)

فى الاول هبدا بالصلاه من اجله لو كانت اراده الله موجوده ربنا اللى هيكمل ولو الموضوع وقف يبقى اسيب كل حاجه لربنا لكن من رايى اننا من الممكن اننا نغير اى حبيب لو عنده اراده وطبعا بالصلاه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> بصي انا مش عارف بالظبط مدي صحه المعلومه دي
> بس اللي اعرفه ان اي نوع من المخدرات دي
> مهما كانت بتخلي الانسان جسمه همدان
> وفاقد الوعي وبيفقد التركيز والانتباه
> ...



بصى أنا عايزاكى تفهمينى فى الموضوع دا كويس
أنا أقصد إن الشباب فاكر إن الحشيش بيحسن قدراته الجنسية 
ليه بأة الشباب فاكر كدة ؟؟؟
أقولك أنا ليه
عشان متعاطى الحشيش لا يشعر بالزمن 
يعنى هو بيفتكر إنه قضى وقت طويل مع ( الزانية أو زوجته ) 
فى حين إنه إن سألتى الزوجة عن قدرة زوجها الجنسية تؤكد أنه ضعيف حنسيا
و إن سألتى الزانية ح تقول إنه قوى جدا جنسيا ( طبعا عشان بتاخد فلوس منه  و خايفة تخسر العميل ) طبعا كمان بتشيد فى قدراته الجنسية و تقوله إنك ما فيش زيك 
طبعا بتقول نفس الكلام دا لأى راجل زنى معها حتى لو كان فوق ال 80 

إذن المعلومة عند الشباب خاطئة
و لكن شباب كتير مقتنع بيها 
لأنه بياخد تأكيد للمعلومة الخاطئة من الزانيه التى لا يهمها سوى المادة و الفلوس و لا يهمها حالة الشاب الصحيه 
أرجو إنى أكون وصلتلك المعلومة كويس
و السؤال ما زال موجود 
هل هذا الشخص زانى


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا بأمانه​​
> 
> 
> وأعرف ناس متزوجين والزوج أدمن بعد الزواج والأنجاب​
> ...


 
اولا بشكر حضرتك علي مشاركتك

ثانيا
حضرتك طرحت هنا نقطه مهمه جدا

وهي ان الزوج ادمن بعد الزواج 
وليس قبله


السؤال بقي
ياتري في الحاله دي الحل ايه ؟

مع اني اعتقد ان مفيش حل
مدام انه بيتعالج وبيرجع

ودا لانه فاقد للاداره
مش عايز يبقي كويس

ياتري مصير الزوجه والاولاده ايه ؟
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

ميدو رورو قال:


> فى الاول هبدا بالصلاه من اجله لو كانت اراده الله موجوده ربنا اللى هيكمل ولو الموضوع وقف يبقى اسيب كل حاجه لربنا لكن من رايى اننا من الممكن اننا نغير اى حبيب لو عنده اراده وطبعا بالصلاه


 

ميرسي كتير لمشاركتك ميدو

واكيد طبعا الصلاه ليها معفولها القوي

ولازم صلاه مع رغبه وقوة اراده من الشخص دا

ويسوع يحفظ كل اولاده
وربنا قادر علي كل شئ

اسعدني تواجدك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بصى أنا عايزاكى تفهمينى فى الموضوع دا كويس
> أنا أقصد إن الشباب فاكر إن الحشيش بيحسن قدراته الجنسية
> ليه بأة الشباب فاكر كدة ؟؟؟
> أقولك أنا ليه
> ...


 

ميرسي ايريني للتوضيح ومشاركتك
وانا معاكي وفاهمه انتي عايزه تقولي ايه


بس سؤالك للاسف
مالهوش اجابه عندي

بصراحه

انا طرحت الموضوع ومجاش في بالي
اذا كان شخص زاني هو لا

لان النقطه دي بيختلف عليها اراء كتيره


وميرسي كتير لمتابعتك
اسعدني مرورك العطر يا قمر​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 أغسطس 2010)

_موضوع رائع يا نفين 

بس عاوز اقولك ان لو الانسان اللي عاوزه ترتبط بيه الفتاه تتأكد ان يكون الشخص ده  مش مدمن الحشيش

علشان لو ادمن مستحيل هتقدر تغيره بعدين 

شكرا ليكي​_


----------



## جيلان (17 أغسطس 2010)

*هشترط عليه التغيير لو نفع قبل الجواز ماشى لو منفعش خلاص لان الجواز مسئولية مش سهلة والى ميقدرش يتحكم فى نفسه فى حاجة زى دى هيفتح بيت ازاى
قولى ممكن البيرة والكلام ده تتغاضى عنه لكن حشيش نوووووووووو

بقولك كدى مع انى بحس ان الى بيحب بينسى كل حاجة ههههههههههه لكن دى حاجة مش بسيطة طب ده فى بنت اتقدملها واحد حنين جدا لدرجة لقى شحات فى الشارع وكانت هى وافقة بعيد شافته بيغطى الشحات بالجاكيت بتاعه ولما جات تسأله اتحججلها باى حجة بخصوص الجاكيت وكان حنين جدا جدا لكن كانت اخلاقه مش تمام بالرغم من شخصيته الجميلة 
صحيح استريحتله لكن الجواز اكبر من كدة لازم ربنا يباركه كمان ويكون فى حياته*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _موضوع رائع يا نفين
> 
> بس عاوز اقولك ان لو الانسان اللي عاوزه ترتبط بيه الفتاه تتأكد ان يكون الشخص ده  مش مدمن الحشيش
> 
> ...



انا معاك طبعا 
رغم ان التاكيد صعب
بس هو قالها انه مش مدمن 
وطبعا لو البنت بتحبه هتصدقه
ما الحب اعمي



ميرسي يا روماني علي مشاركتك

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هشترط عليه التغيير لو نفع قبل الجواز ماشى لو منفعش خلاص لان الجواز مسئولية مش سهلة والى ميقدرش يتحكم فى نفسه فى حاجة زى دى هيفتح بيت ازاى
> قولى ممكن البيرة والكلام ده تتغاضى عنه لكن حشيش نوووووووووو
> 
> **وهتعرفي ازاي اذا بطل ولا لا*
> ...




اكيد طبعا انا معاكي ان الجواز مسئوليه لازم الطرفين يكونوا قدها
عشان الحياة بينهم تمشي وتكون هاديه وجميله

وميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك الجميله
​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أغسطس 2010)

*بصى هى تحاول على قد ما تقدر 
انها تخلية يبطل وهى مش هتبقى حاجة صعبة
لانو بيقولها انها مش على طول
يعنى مش مدمن لو مشربش يتعب
او حاجة زى كدا
وتحاول تخلية يقرب من ربنا اوى
وهو لو بيحبها هيتغير عشانها​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بصى هى تحاول على قد ما تقدر
> انها تخلية يبطل وهى مش هتبقى حاجة صعبة
> لانو بيقولها انها مش على طول
> يعنى مش مدمن لو مشربش يتعب
> ...




انا معاكي انها مش حاجه صعبه 
اذا كان فعلا مش مدمن


بس الخوف من اللي بعد كدا
جاي يكون مدمن ومش حب يقولها
وقال اقول انها حاجه بسيطه

محدش يعرف اذا كان صادق ولا لا
والموضوع عام ومش خاص بواحده

هو جه في بالي بس لو في بنت وحبيبها كدا
وحبيت اعرف راي البنات مش اكتر

ميرسي يا ارق بوني في المنتدي
​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*عزيزتي
ازا كان الشب هو  عاوز يتغير ممكن لكن اكيد قبل اي ارتباط
لانه في العلاقات لا شيء يتغير بعد الزواج يا اما قبل الزواج او مستحيل يتغير
بعدين ازا بيشرب قليل يعني بالمناسبات مثلا مش هالمشكلة
بس ازا بيشرب باستمرار ودايما ده صعب
و فكرة دخان الحشيش بالنسبة الي مش مقبولة وانتي لازم تقوليله لا 
كلمة لا مهمة الحشيش يذهب العقل والرب ما بيقبل بالاشياء الي هيك
يعني المحشش مش ممكن يسيطر على تصرفاته 
يعني ممكن يأذيكي كلاما او فعلا بسبب انه محشش 
وعلى المدى الطويل بتأذي جسمة كتيييييييييييير
ولانك بتحبيه وهو  بيحبك ما في قوة اقوى من الصلاة 
هاد ازا كان هو كويس وبيعاملك كويس مش انه هو بطبيعة شخصيتة وتربيته مسيء!!!
اسفة لكترة الحكي ​*


----------



## betterlate (28 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جميل و انا احب اشارك فية علشان اقول حاجة
كلة عمال يقول هحاول اغيرة و دة كلام نظرى و اوقات بيحصل العكس و انا شفتة بعينى
 واحدة كانت خادمة و اتجوزت واحد من اياهم بعد فترة قل تواجدها تماما فى الخدمة و كمان بقت هى اللى بتلفلة السجاير     (بامانة دى من الواقع)


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *عزيزتي
> ازا كان الشب هو  عاوز يتغير ممكن لكن اكيد قبل اي ارتباط
> لانه في العلاقات لا شيء يتغير بعد الزواج يا اما قبل الزواج او مستحيل يتغير
> بعدين ازا بيشرب قليل يعني بالمناسبات مثلا مش هالمشكلة
> ...



وانا معاكي يا قمره
وكلامك مظبوط جدا
هو حتي لو بيشرب علي فترات
جايز بعد كدا يتعود
محدش عارف يعني

بس فعلا الصلاه ليها معفولها السحري
وميرسي يا قمره تاني علي مشاركتك الجميله


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ها





betterlate قال:


> الموضوع جميل و انا احب اشارك فية علشان اقول حاجة
> كلة عمال يقول هحاول اغيرة و دة كلام نظرى و اوقات بيحصل العكس و انا شفتة بعينى
> واحدة كانت خادمة و اتجوزت واحد من اياهم بعد فترة قل تواجدها تماما فى الخدمة و كمان بقت هى اللى بتلفلة السجاير     (بامانة دى من الواقع)



انا عارفه ان دا اللي بيحصل
وشوفت حالات كتير
بسبب الشرب دا اتبهدلت من جوزها
وكمان الاطفال قاسوا كتير

ربنا يرحم اولاده

ميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## losivertheprince (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح

*​


نيفين رمزي قال:


> الموضوع بإختصار
> 
> جه في بالي امبارح وحبيت نتكلم فيه
> *
> ...



*ومعاكى يا أستاذة موضوع جميل ومناقشة ممتعة ارجو إلا يكون كلامى قد طال فيما لايفيد
*​


----------



## emad62 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا وحساس وممكن اى بنت تتعرض له
بس انا حقول حاجه 
واحد بيشرب خمره وحشيش
ده اكيد بعيد عن ربنا وبعيد عن الكنيسه ومش ومداوم على الاسرار المقدسه
شطاره البطله المغامره الى ناويه ترطبت بيه ناخده على الكنيسه ونسلمه لاب اعترافها او مرشدها الروحى وتقول للمرشد الوحى عنه كل حاجه من غير ما تعرف هذا الشخص انها قالت حاجه زى دى للمرشد الروحى او اب الاعنراف واكيد هذا الشخص سوف بتغير وستلاحظ هى هذا التغير
وطالما هذا الشخص يحبها ويريد الارتباط بها حيسمع كلامها ويروح معاها على الكنيسه
بس اوعى نروحى انت معاه وتشربوا حشيش سوا 

*


----------

